# Grimms' Journey Home (sit back and relax!)



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

and his time spent with the Dimock pack.









Merry Christmas Patti!










http://smilebox.com/playBlog/4d544d344d6a49344d44453d0d0a&blogview=true


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jess,







x a GAZILLION!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Nice Jess, very nice. Wow, that picture with Grimm sitting next to Sika, he looks massive.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Missing a sable tonight.








All our love and goodnight wishes to you Patti!









The Pack!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Great slide show! Best New Year to Patti and Grimm!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

What nice photos! And Grimm, as always, is a handsom boy.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is awsome!!!

I am so happy for you Patti!!!

Have a wonderful New Year with your Doofinator!

To those who helped make this happen... your amazing.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

We are both really missing Jess and her magickal pack tonight.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Jess that was awesome. Patti so glad Grimm is back home with you


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

you guys really are angels.........


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Grimm is a handsome fella. I gotta admit though, that the thing that tickled me was the 'much loved' legs of the red table in the first few pictures. Tell me it wasn't a family heirloom.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful slideshow!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

It only becomes an heirloom when it gets chewed!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Great slideshow of Grimm and his friends. So glad to see Patti and Grimm reunited, they both look so happy to be back together. You guys were so nice to give Grimm a home and some special friends while Patti settled in. I wish you all a great New Year.

Glenn


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

What a wonderful fantastic story!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

And a fantastic Woman and her Dog!








I am honored to share these pictures, but I so miss a pack member!









Patti, thank you for your long night talks, and for being Mrs. Claus!









Grimmi! Boy misses you!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Mrs. Claus misses you guys, Jess!!







The dogtalk, dogtalk, and more dogtalk. And, your incredible insights, honesty, and ability to see a dog for exactly who she or he is. You're an amazingly talented, gifted person!









Grimmi misses:

Frodo cos they chillaxed together in Frodo's stylish studio apartment for humpyblanket parties.

Ilan, cos she always knew best and kept his butt in line.









Fenna, cos well, it's like, you know, a Barbie thing!









Tasha, cos she's always







ready to RUMMMBLLLLE!!
















Sika, cos they liked to "talk shop" an' could understand eachother lots.









I think he misses sweet, funny Poppy most of all the cats. Poppy was the cat to hide on the stairs, call out to Grimm, hide, then boppity-bop Grimm on th head when he came running! Poppy was the only cat Grimm playbowed to!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)




----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

awesome!

so glad that the doofinator is back with you. Have a happy new year you two!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm and I wish to offer thanks to Jess-- and to everyone for the kind well-wishes! A happy holiday season to all and our furbuddies, too.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Um....WHERE was the "tissue alert"?!!!! That was truly wonderful!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep Jen me too, I was literally bawling by the end. I am so happy for Patti and Grimm. And the wonderful people that helped make this happen are truly angels. Truly what a wonderful community of people we have here! The slide show was beautiful Jess, thank you so much for sharing it with us here. Ok I gotta go get "un-emotional".


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

That was awesome. I'm so glad Grimm and Patti are back together again. Best wishes for a Happy, Healthy New Year to everyone.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

What a heartwarming story and slide show - thank you for sharing and allowing us to be a part of this experience - absolutely beautiful.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awwww...very sweet. Thank you. Grimm seems like a pack dog...Patti, I think you should get him a little shelter mix...


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh that made me cry! How cool. I have not been around for a few days and I was wondering if Grimm was going to make it home for Christmas.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

A concur on The Tissue Alert! Very moving! Thank you for putting that together and sharing! How beautiful!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jess great slide show!
Grimm looked so happy, healthy and handsome
great job and Thanks for being such a doll and 
so happy he is home with Patti


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

What a great slideshow.
It brought tears to my eyes. How very sweet!!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

BAWLING MY BRAINS OUT!! Great music choices, but now I'm all puffy. Grimm's loving sweetness just radiates out of the computer screen! The TONGUE!!!!!!!!!! Did he stand on line to get a few extra inches?? It' like a happy-o-meter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I kind of want to give it a little yank and see if it makes his ears spin around....

How is Frodo going to survive now as the only boy? He's going to have to take up knitting or something to keep out of the girls' way.

And Patti, you are right, there is a little bit of Aik in Grimmi, give it ten years or so......Aik shakes me down now for extra belly rubs since u been gone.....

Glad to see that Grimmi's mostest specialist favoritist toys made it from Germany! 

Welcome Home Grimmi! 

Can't wait to see him again, and smoosh those wrinkles..........


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Don't know how I managed to miss this thread, must be one of those senior moments.







Absolutely loved the slide show and the look on Patti's face.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I just watched it again and I cried. You did an amazing, wonderful job, Jess!! Thank you!!







I just LOVE this! My special boy.. so well cared for.. a long journey.. now warm in my arms and my heart.

Jean, he is totally a "pack dog!" Jess said he came in, and met each dog with his ears lowered, a smile, tail wagging. Her pack is very balanced, with a fair, firm alpha, and all the dogs are stable. Grimm's energy is overeager when he meets a dog, but soon adjusts. Jess did an awesome job with him-- as did her incredible, healing pack! Wish I could get him a nice rescue mix!!







I'll just have to settle for finding "play dates!" 

Grimm so misses his friend Frodo







and Sika







and the pack!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Poor Frodo.








He won't eat unless I lock Sika in the room with him.
It seems strange not to see a sable here!








And everyone looks kinda small to me now......








Hows the grey boy doing tonight?








Hugs to you both!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Poor sweet Frodo-Boy!







What a sweet, lovey buddy he really is. I wish I could come give him a hug and a... certain frozen snack!























Grimm is going well, but he very clearly misses the pack, and his Auntie Jess very, very much. I sense that he misses being a dog amodst the ongoing party of the balanced, fun, loving pack. 

We both love and miss you guys so much!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Friggin cream puff stealer!









I must say, it feels weird to dole out kibble without having to chew up greenbeans
















Mr Grimm is welcome at camp Dimock anytime he wants to come and play!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

I met Grimmeroni just briefly..and think he's so totally a packer!!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

A Kitten might make him feel right at home...........


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Melinda, GrimmiWuffs sends you much-too-enthusiastic fullbody wags, breath-y grins, a dance with jumbo peanutbutter-colored bloblike paws, and happy slurps of his TurboTongue! Grimm loves everybody, but he loves dogpeople bestest.









Jess, Grimm misses Frodo and the pack and his Auntie Jess. Me, too. We would be honored to come stay at Camp Dimock sometime!







We'll even bring our own greenbeans, pureed!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

What a wonderful ending, I can't wait to see some new pics of Grimm in his Tom Brady Patriots jersey


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Patti!
We have a Tom Brady jersey to lend if you need one!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockPatti!
> We have a Tom Brady jersey to lend if you need one!


LOL, I have 4 of them, along with Randy Moss, Wes Welker and Rodney Harrison









Patti also knows I would never be shy about sending something, especially if this means the Pats would have a new fan, such as Grimm


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

We have Moss too!








DD is a die hard football fan!!!!







(At 10)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jack and Jess, you guys are a riot!







I'm so outta the loop!









I keep watching this. It is beyond beautiful. Jess, you did an amzing job of caring for my sweet Grimm-- and of crafting this excellent slideshow to music!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Even funnier????
Our Moss jersey is in pink.
Good for Mr. Frodo perhaps, but maybe not so much for Grimm!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Aaaawwww Jess.... your sig line...









Is Frodo's "color" truly a pink, or, perhaps more of a purple?







Frodo is the kind of dog I can imagine sitting at a counter at Macy's and "Getting his colors done."







Maybe's he's a "Summer?"


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The slide show was great! 

Patti--how is Grimm doing? When are you getting him a kitty companion???? Cleo wants to know! She says that every good shepherd needs a kitty!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfAaaawwww Jess.... your sig line...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You caught me!








I'm thinking Frodo is Autumn..... Browns and bronzes, warm, beginning of chill colors!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Chill? Like... as in... cream puffs?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ruth, Grimm is doing fantastic: healthy, big, buffoonerous, doofy, furry, smile-y, boisterous, enthusiastic, and snuggly-friendly-kissy. He is BIG and HAPPY and LOVEY.

A kitty for Grimm: Oh, Ruth. Grimm nuzzles 3 of Jess's older cats, and plays spunky but gentle games with one of her younger cats. He LOVES cats! He thinks of them as companions and buddies. He matches each cat's energy. 

I am looking online at shelters, Petfinder, even purebred rescue groups. I peek at breeder websites sometimes, too, but, I would like to find a perfect match for me and Grimm at a shelter. I need a loveseat in the apartment first, and to get Grimm's training a bit underway first. I want things to be setled enough that I can truly devote my love and energy into gently welcoming a new feline family member someday with lots of support and love.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

A most embarrassing moment in my Pack politics, I assure you.....


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

...if I'd only gotten that on video..


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank God you didn't.







It would ruin Pack Dimock's reputation forever!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I vote for a pink jersey for Grimm, if there is one dog that can pull it off, it would be Grimm


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jack, you crack me up!








Jess, all I felt was a cool breeze, and heard a soft, brief, effeminate GULP.







And my hand was then EMPTY.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Don't you remember Rafi in his pink t-shirt this summer? And I just ordered him a new pink ball! I think he's a winter...

Patti...I will be so excited when you get a cat! I know you can find the perfect cat in a shelter. There are so many wonderful cats in need of homes...

I'm glad to hear that Grimm is doing so well and so happy that he's back with you.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, now I have to take a picture of Mr. Frodo in his pink Moss jersey.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

GREAT pics, and so nice that Patti and Grimm are back together. Shucks.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Priceless! That video of Grimm 'n company is just beautiful!!

I'm so glad he's home with you Patti!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

What a wonderful "album" you put together!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I teared up watching that at work. What a lovely slide show. I'm so glad the Doofinator is back with you, Patti.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I watch it again, I tear up again... Jess did an awesome job.







Not just in crafting the slideshow, either.







Grimm's life and mine have been so enriched by her and her loving pack!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

What a great Christmas gift!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm so glad he's with you now Patti.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

I've been popping in here and there lately and just found this! Awsome! And yes, where is the tissue disclaimer!! Glad to see how things work out for Patti and Grimm.


----------

